# for ScuberSteve



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

Uhm so yeah.. you already saw this, but I thought I should post it anyways.. XD I'll add the coloured version here when it's done, uhm.. yeah. XDDD


Aaaaaaaaand... JPH said this is not porn. So I can post it, right? Right?? ;_;


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

i scrolled down expecting porn... dammit
other than that nice drawing


----------



## hankchill (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes...

Beware the tentacle.


----------



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> i scrolled down expecting porn... dammit
> other than that nice drawing
> But... I'd get a warning again if I post porn.. ;__;
> 
> ...


Hooo... I love the evil tentacle.. *__*


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

:3 It's pretty.


----------



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> :3 It's pretty.


Wait for the coloured version... the tentacles will be pink!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

what are you going to color it with?

edit: i mean what tools/program


----------



## moozxy (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha this is better than what I was expecting. It's good!


----------



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> what are you going to color it with?
> 
> edit: i mean what tools/program
> Photoshop + Graphicstablet = luv


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Sort of reminds me of this art a classmate of mine drew. :3 Except hers was a lot more brutal. D: There were tentacles too!

Still...it really is pretty. :3


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

i really should check out photoshop one day... i've been sticking loyaly with PSP for several years... i can't let go
You might want to check out corel painter, it has some nice waterpaint effects


----------



## miruki (Jun 24, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> i really should check out photoshop one day... i've been sticking loyaly with PSP for several years... i can't let go
> You might want to check out corel painter, it has some nice waterpaint effects


Yeah I know... but when I tried it some years ago I totally failed at it.

I never got along with PSP.. I started with PS4.0 or something.. so yeah, I'm so used to it any other program kind of completely confuses me.. XD Painter is awesome tho... ;_;


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 26, 2008)

To celebrate, I made this shitty picture:






=O


----------



## miruki (Jun 26, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> To celebrate, I made this shitty picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! 

AWESOME + LOVELY!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again...???


----------



## miruki (Aug 30, 2008)

Ohh... I still didn't finish this... ugh. XD

But since you never bugged me to do it, are you even still interested in it Scubes?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I am....I'd like to see it in it's full glory, with color and everything!!


----------



## playallday (Sep 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, I am....I'd like to see it in it's full glory, with color and everything!!


If something is in it for me I'll color it.

Nice drawing!


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha, thank you! I'll probably finish the colouring some time next week, when I got some free time, but if you want to colour it, feel free to do so... all I could offer you for it is another scribble, if you want. XD


----------



## playallday (Sep 5, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Haha, thank you! I'll probably finish the colouring some time next week, when I got some free time, but if you want to colour it, feel free to do so... all I could offer you for it is another scribble, if you want. XD


mm.. I may do it... What color do you want it to be?


----------



## da_head (Sep 5, 2008)

nicely done ^^ i hope to see more artwork from u in the future


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, guess I should spent less time with gaming and get some drawing done then.. XD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 5, 2008)

The goggles! they do nothing!


----------



## miruki (Sep 6, 2008)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> The goggles! they do nothing!



g-goggles?


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 6, 2008)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> The goggles! they do nothing!


You forgot to put MY EYES! first.


----------



## playallday (Sep 7, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k. I'll try to color it soon (I'm so not into art but whatever, its fun)(within the week I have no idea when).

Hey I know what you can do for me, you can make me a logo for my DS Homebrew named "card2card". Its for copying a file with only one DS (I won't tell everything now). Do whatever you want! nvm I made a logo by myself.


----------

